# Arrow Saw Harbor Freight Style



## fishuntbike (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks AT members for all the idea to make an arrow saw using Harbor Freight saw. I noticed that the metal blade is not cutting smoothly even by rotating the shaft as I cut so I changed the metal blade with Apple Archery carbon blade but I cut it down to 2" diameter. I used the old metal blade as template and manually cut it with scissors then I installed it back to polished the edges to make it round. To cut smoothly and evenly I lowered the blade to hit the top of the shaft then manually rotate the shaft and worked around the diameter.


----------



## joebow09 (Sep 22, 2009)

that is awesome going to look tomorrow!


----------



## fishuntbike (Nov 28, 2007)

I recently modified the cut-off saw by adding the attachment to my shop vac


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Modified*

I like that. I have a new one coming just like that. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## goldeyeslayer (Apr 19, 2010)

Is there room for a 3" blade under the guard?


----------



## fishuntbike (Nov 28, 2007)

nope...I cut down from 3 inches to 2 inches diameter with scissors then polish the edges by running it to the saw and use abrasive paper, as stated above first post


----------



## Bpizzy (Apr 20, 2010)

*Vaccum attachment*

Does that saw come with the attachment? 

Looks nice!


----------



## goldeyeslayer (Apr 19, 2010)

fishuntbike said:


> nope...I cut down from 3 inches to 2 inches diameter with scissors then polish the edges by running it to the saw and use abrasive paper, as stated above first post


Thanks, I saw what you said, I was more curious if the HF 3" cut off wheels for the die grinders would fit (I have a bunch)


eta: yup, found it in another thread...the Harbor Freight 3" thin kerf abrasive blades fit this saw.


----------



## M.R.I (Aug 2, 2006)

That is very nice set up . I will have me one next time I am at Harbor Freight


----------



## fishuntbike (Nov 28, 2007)

Bpizzy said:


> Does that saw come with the attachment?
> 
> Looks nice!


the attachment for the shop vac was from Sears, I cut it down to fit the saw


----------



## fishuntbike (Nov 28, 2007)

also I just found it from EBAY: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170478111429&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT 

I already cut dowm my blade but I bought this anyway since it's hard to come by.





goldeyeslayer said:


> Thanks, I saw what you said, I was more curious if the HF 3" cut off wheels for the die grinders would fit (I have a bunch)
> 
> 
> eta: yup, found it in another thread...the Harbor Freight 3" thin kerf abrasive blades fit this saw.


----------



## jcautrey (Apr 16, 2010)

What all did you use to make it and approximately how much to make it?


----------



## fishuntbike (Nov 28, 2007)

jcautrey said:


> What all did you use to make it and approximately how much to make it?


Harbor freight Table Top saw - $24.00
Ruler - $3.00
Wood - $6.00
Bracket /screws - $5.00
Vac Shop attachment from sears - $5.00
Nock holder - you can make one from wood

Approximate Total - $43.00 + tax


----------



## #1Reezen (Apr 29, 2010)

Thats pretty sweet man!! Nice job!!


----------



## fishuntbike (Nov 28, 2007)

thanks, I put it here so that people can copy this... by all means


----------



## jcautrey (Apr 16, 2010)

I think I might give it a try and let you guys know what I come up with. There is some really good Ideas here.


----------



## shrough (Aug 3, 2010)

Like it. Discovered this forum after seeing a similar project on a different board and trying my own take. It's cool to see how different people approach the project.

I went for storage considerations with my design. I don't have enough posts yet to post links, but I documented it here: budgethunting.blogspot.com/2010/08/project-arrow-saw.html

Haven't encountered the issues with the blade yet, but so far have only tried it out on a trial arrow.


----------



## jeffgartman (Jul 17, 2010)

I saw that saw the other day at Harbor Freight and had the same thought as you. I'm glad you did it. Now I know it works.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

goldeyeslayer said:


> Is there room for a 3" blade under the guard?


There actually is.. You just take the guard off. That's how mine has been for about a year


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I caught it in the latest advertisement they sent out. Gonna go check it out!


----------



## shrough (Aug 3, 2010)

Have enough posts, figured I'd add pictures of mine. Big sale starts at Bass Pro tomorrow, will soon have more arrows to cut!!

Just the saw and measure:










How long is it (shaddup):









Ready to cut:


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

i made mine from a sewing machine motor but i like that one that's nice!


----------



## Fugitive6 (Sep 11, 2007)

I had the same idea today when I was in HF. I'm wondering if the dremel cutoff blades will work if you drill the center hole larger?


----------



## shrough (Aug 3, 2010)

Dremel makes 1-1/2" cut off disks in something called the "EZ Lock" system. It's made for a particular type of quick change accessory, but I bought a pack today at Home Depot (this one: http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-EZ409-2-Inch-Lock-Thin/dp/B000WMHMXY/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1281136661&sr=8-14) and the middle hole fits the screw on the blade secure perfectly. 

Haven't tried using it yet - main question for me is will it be large enough to cut cleanly without the saw body getting in the way. Expect to try it out this weekend.


----------



## shrough (Aug 3, 2010)

shrough said:


> Dremel makes 1-1/2" cut off disks in something called the "EZ Lock" system. It's made for a particular type of quick change accessory, but I bought a pack today at Home Depot (this one: http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-EZ409-2-Inch-Lock-Thin/dp/B000WMHMXY/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1281136661&sr=8-14) and the middle hole fits the screw on the blade secure perfectly.
> 
> Haven't tried using it yet - main question for me is will it be large enough to cut cleanly without the saw body getting in the way. Expect to try it out this weekend.




AAAAAAAND, no. It is too small. :sad:


----------



## mbw1924 (Aug 28, 2007)

nice, i was looking at this exact saw the other day thinking it would possibly make a nice arrow saw.

thanks.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Ebay has the blades for arrow cutting and I think I just paid $11.50 for 5 blades. Fellow advertizes them especially for the HF cut off tool and for the carbon arrows. I need to cut off some arrows and I want my own tool to do it with and not have to go to a shop to have it done so the HF is the way to go.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 4, 2009)

FishHuntBike - what is the black thing your arrow is resting on next to the blade and that is it made of? I need a support of some kind for my arrows at the same place.


----------



## fishuntbike (Nov 28, 2007)

those are found on woodworking bench...it's called bench dog. I you go to hardware store find some work bench and you'll see black plastic that hold work piece.


----------



## sawdust2 (Jan 7, 2009)

Be careful when you are cutting carbon shafts with a chop saw. Easton recommends that you only cut through 1/3 of the shaft diameter while rotating the shaft. This prevents kicking out splinters on the exit side of the cut. I saw this in person the other day as someone had set the stop to allow a full cut of the shaft. Got a few splinters.

Good luck.

sawdust2


----------



## acastro (Sep 2, 2010)

That beats $180 for a saw anyday


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

acastro said:


> That beats $180 for a saw anyday


I've seen them a little less than $180.00 but when you consider $25.00 its a big difference no matter how much over $100.00 it is. I think Lancasters has them for $115.00.


----------



## fishuntbike (Nov 28, 2007)

sawdust2 said:


> Be careful when you are cutting carbon shafts with a chop saw. Easton recommends that you only cut through 1/3 of the shaft diameter while rotating the shaft. This prevents kicking out splinters on the exit side of the cut. I saw this in person the other day as someone had set the stop to allow a full cut of the shaft. Got a few splinters.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> sawdust2


I changed the blade on mine with abrasive blade (apple blade cut down to 2") and rotate the shaft while cutting ....no splinters


----------



## johnearl (Dec 30, 2016)

the only problem that i would have with this . is on carbon arrows you need to turn yuor arrow as you are cuiiong it off , this keeps it from splintering . Also it would be a good investment to get a g5 arrow trimmer that you can make sure that your cut is squarw . other than that . it looks good


----------



## ogjokr (Nov 14, 2018)

Great idea. Thanks.


----------



## uncleda2002 (Sep 19, 2016)

I just use the 3 inch abrastive blades with the guard off. Safety glasses and watch your fingers.


----------



## ayester (Feb 1, 2016)

Great idea!!


----------



## Audible (Feb 9, 2018)

Perfect use for that saw!


----------



## keetonjw (Jul 9, 2018)

I need to make one of those!


----------



## jb4249 (Feb 23, 2019)

Gotta love Harbor Freight


----------



## Roju (May 10, 2017)

This is a very cool mod to a handy little saw. I've been using the HF mini saw for years to cut arrows, but clearly I've been doing it wrong, I've just been measuring the shaft, taping/marking then cutting, your jig is much quicker. Awesome build.


----------



## Bassmaster29 (Apr 3, 2018)

Great Idea!! thanks for sharing


----------



## 70oldsracer (Oct 25, 2010)

I made the same arrow cutter using the harbor freight saw, I guess they changed the color over the years.
































These are the blades I use
https://www.travers.com/type-1/p/53-208-175/sc/


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

70oldsracer said:


> I made the same arrow cutter using the harbor freight saw, I guess they changed the color over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice setup!

Looks very similar to mine.


----------



## 70oldsracer (Oct 25, 2010)

Yep, same saw. I keep the saw held down with wire and just spin the arrow to cut it, I don't lock it in place you like I see you do. In the third pic, you can see a round piece of aluminum in front of the saw with a threaded rod which is bolted to the frame. Once the arrow hits that, it's square to the blade and I just spin it to make sure it's a square cut.


----------



## lrworkman (Mar 18, 2007)

I built one like this also and it works great!


----------



## geothechop (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice saw !!!


----------



## Djqpaz (Oct 10, 2018)

Looks great!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy_o80 (Nov 25, 2018)

good cheap option


----------



## Egessner (Apr 22, 2019)

Nice job


----------



## flpickrel (Jul 12, 2015)

great idea thanks


----------



## kayak (Jun 20, 2019)

Good tip. I have one of those HF saws but I was disappointed with how it cuts. BTW, I spent a lot of time trying to figure out how to make my cutting jig adjustable when I realized that all my arrows are the same length...!


----------



## LarrySasaki (Jun 12, 2019)

Look like it works well, I'm heading to get a saw Saturday


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

They used to sell arrow blades made specifically for that saw on eBay. I bought a bunch of them I think it was about 3 years ago

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Macwas (May 26, 2019)

hey that works!


----------



## browntd (Nov 27, 2017)

good idea


----------



## Billie338Rum (Jun 23, 2019)

great idea


----------



## coats12 (Oct 29, 2017)

That setup looks awesome. I ventured off down the Dremel tool path thinking that if I got the dremel I would be able to get more use out of it than the little Harbor Freight saw. Although that has been the case I do believe this little saw will be way better for cutting shafts.


----------



## teerey16 (Mar 26, 2018)

Nice work man!


----------



## uncleda2002 (Sep 19, 2016)

I use the 3" abrasive blades in my HF minisaw for arrows. I just leave the guard off and wear safety glasses. I guess I'm lazy and cheap.


----------



## Country09 (Jul 13, 2017)

I think it will work


----------



## threedog (Jun 21, 2019)

What a great idea!


----------



## VLuong24 (Aug 4, 2018)

That thing is awesome!


----------



## Solo_Reezen (Jul 15, 2011)

Any issues with tearing carbon arrows apart? I had it happen on two of mine.


----------



## Izzy6675 (Jun 30, 2019)

I’m gonna have to make one of these


----------



## Martin Chemnitz (Jul 11, 2019)

Nice


----------



## nirv996 (May 8, 2019)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mnorth27 (Feb 9, 2015)

Very interesting


----------



## del lanati (Sep 8, 2012)

I made one almost idendical to yours nice


----------



## rodco03 (Feb 5, 2019)

good idea!


----------



## nitr027 (Apr 11, 2019)

we are getting a harbor freight in my town.! they hung the sign a couple weeks ago


----------



## ranger51r (Jul 10, 2019)

We just got a Harbor Freight here and now I need to go down and see if they have this saw. ArcheryTalk strikes again with another great idea.


----------



## cchadww (Aug 4, 2019)

Nice


----------



## jms5580 (Oct 12, 2018)

Is it easy enough to spin the shaft when cutting? Might be worth it to add some bearings to help free things up. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Piratehawk (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice, I've been wanting to do one for myself.


----------



## Robbo Bobcat (Feb 4, 2017)

great idea


----------



## ravenslayer (Mar 21, 2009)

Great pics thank you for posting.


----------



## Jhand (Sep 3, 2014)

I looked into building one, would definitely come in handy while tuning


----------



## kmooberry+10+ (Oct 10, 2017)

Great post thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hocojoe (Aug 10, 2013)

Love the vac attachment. I may add that to mine. Nice work


----------



## Dhillman (Jun 29, 2019)

How much is this saw at Harbor Freight now days?


----------



## Rallen1971 (Dec 21, 2013)

around $35


----------



## Lizanaboy101 (Jul 20, 2010)

Awesome Idea..


----------



## Starke27 (May 17, 2019)

I have one of these saws laying around from cutting .223 casings down to .300 blackout. Guess I’ll be converting it to an arrow saw now.


----------



## Ramjet10X (Aug 27, 2019)

Thanks for posting the project and photos. Now I have another reason to head over to Harbor Freight!


----------



## Archmarch (Aug 20, 2019)

How much they charge at a store to cut the arrows?


----------



## buschlight6969 (Sep 26, 2018)

What did the saw run you from HF?


----------



## camerow (Sep 4, 2019)

Do you guys think the standard of cut of this is comparable to a low end arrow saw?


----------



## jms5580 (Oct 12, 2018)

camerow said:


> Do you guys think the standard of cut of this is comparable to a low end arrow saw?


Worked great for me. If you spin the arrow it ensures a square cut. I squared mine anyway just because it takes 10 seconds. No reason for expensive saw in my opinion. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## PrairieWorks (Feb 24, 2018)

Have had one for several years to cut down cartridge case and now I have another use for it.
Thank you


----------



## edmackey (Aug 21, 2019)

thanks...got some good ideas from this thread


----------



## utah300rum (Jan 23, 2016)

I keep going back and forth about building one of these for the last 2 years, I am a little hesitant since some say it works great and others say not so much. Hate to ruin a few pricey arrows


----------



## jms5580 (Oct 12, 2018)

utah300rum said:


> I keep going back and forth about building one of these for the last 2 years, I am a little hesitant since some say it works great and others say not so much. Hate to ruin a few pricey arrows


This isn't an automated process so like anything else if you don't take the time to do it properly, yes, there can and likely will be problems. If some people continue to use it without issue I'm sure we can agree it's not the tool. I just built mine and had no issues at all, nor do I foresee any. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## wgrayp (Aug 24, 2017)

great idea


----------

